# PhotoShop 6 Help!



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Where do I start! I have played around with it some, but there is so much stuff on it that it makes my head spin. Can those of you that have experience with photoshop give me some pointers. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Be patient, I just got mine too, and I'm trying to learn as much as I can, I just got elements 2 that goes with elements 6, I know what you mean


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Donnie, I have the same one for my JPEGS, Go to the guided tab when you open the program and do that one. It will walk you through the process or It will also let you do the auto mode where it will do the corrections itself. Also a good noiseware program will be of great help. Noisewear is the one I have, downloaded it from the internet. it has a standalone and a plugin for PS Elements 6. formost, always make a copy of your work before you do anything, that way if it doesnt work out you still have a fresh image to copy and start over. It will get you in the swing and from there you can branch out to the more complex side, Also I bought the Photoshop 6 for dummies and that helped a lot. Picked it up at Frys.

Anything else just post up.
Hope this helped a little bit
Fred


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Fred. I will experiment with the guided mode and see how it goes. I was thinking about getting that book as well. First thing I need to do is get all of my files organized a little better. I have a 60g main HD and a 30g slave HD. I am thinking about getting a external HD though just for pictures.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

You will definitely want more HD space, especially if you start shooting RAW. I shot about 35Gb of photos last week!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow! Thats alot of photos. I have been told RAW is the way to shoot. I have took a few shots in RAW, But I just dont feel too comfortable with it yet.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

RAW has a lot of benefits. The downside is file size and a little more work to process your photos.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Donnie Hayden said:


> Thanks Fred. I will experiment with the guided mode and see how it goes. I was thinking about getting that book as well. First thing I need to do is get all of my files organized a little better. I have a 60g main HD and a 30g slave HD. I am thinking about getting a external HD though just for pictures.


Hard drives are not badly priced per Gigabyte. Depending on your computer you you may have room for a couple more internal drives. But be careful you do not overload your power supply. Last one I bought was a 160G ar Walmart. Paid about 80 bucks for it. I did see a WD 320G for the same price last week. The 500GB were running about 130 if memory serves me right.

Don't get me wrong, Externals are great as a backup system and I have one also.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info Grayfish.

Here is a problem I am having. I am trying to create a action in photoshop 6 and the action tab is no where to be found. Any ideas?


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Just for my reference, are you talking about Photoshop version 6.0 or Photoshop Elements 6? I am assuming Elements but maybe not. If you have PS 6 you might want to upgrade to CS3. The price is not bad and the software ismuch improved.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I have photoshop elements 6.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Best of my knowledge, which is very limited on PhotoShop Element, you cannot create actions. But it will run them. I have heard the it does not run them in batch mode. Only one image at a time. If you know someone with PhotoShop, have them write your action and send it to you. Careful on command compatibility.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> Thats alot of photos.


Donnie, it's not uncommon for me to shoot aroud 1000 pics at a ballgame. 2900 at a track meet, 5000 at a soccer tournament, and 6900 at a softball tournament.

In fact, I filled a 40gb portable hard drive with just the pics from the softball tournament. I disconnected it and put it away for now for storage.

I bought a new Seagate Free Agent 250gb USB portable hdd for $94 at Fry's. It's the model with 2.5 inch laptop hdd. The 500 gb 2.5 inch externals are below $100 at Fry's also.
Good luck.
Mike


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

i've been using photoshop as a graphic designer since version 1.?.....however, i'm not familiar with the 'elements' version, but it sounds very promising for users new to photoshop.... 

one of the things adobe has really done their homework on is the tutorials.... very, very helpful for first time users.... there are also plenty of 'for dummies' books on the subject of photoshop, but i think the best way to learn a program as powerful and complex as photoshop (you think it's bad, start getting into flash), is to get in there and get your feet wet! remember, you can't hurt it!!! i promise...

if you have any specific questions, feel free to PM me... i would never profess to be an 'expert' in anything, but i'm always willing to help with what i know!!


----------



## tilkomatic81 (Jun 14, 2008)

Shoot me a personal message if you have any questions imparticular. I have about 7 years worth of experience and I have a media degree, so if I cant answer your question directly I can tell you where to go. I'll just say this much, that program is extremely deep and there are prolly 5 ways to achieve the same effect it's just a matter of what you prefer. Have a balst with it cause it is a great program.

P.S. you can create and record actions to repeat a process.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

there you go a specialist


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. All I am wanting to do is create a watermark. I want to be able to add it to 1 pic at a time or 500. Thanks again.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Donnie Hayden said:


> Thanks for the help guys. All I am wanting to do is create a watermark. I want to be able to add it to 1 pic at a time or 500. Thanks again.


Are you just wanting to add a signature? You can open a blank document and use the text tool to type it in the desired font, size, and color. Save it and then open, select, copy, and add as a new layer to each picture. You can adjust the size and transparency when you add it.

I have a few saved in different sizes and colors.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Someone told me how to do it. I tried it and it works. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

These are the steps I took in order to make this work. Just wanted to post this for those of you that are curious.

Under the FILE tab....

Click on Process Multiple Files...

On the right side of that drop down there is a selection box that 
allows you to check either CAPTION or WATERMARK

Click Watermark

Type in the watermark you want

and process your multiple files!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

This is moreless what I am wanting. Just testing for now. Size and location of watermark is still undecided. Once I get my external HD and get all my pictures organized, I will decide on the watermark thingy.


----------

